

Ghostly Plane Wrecks Found in Remote, Exotic Locations - cschramm
http://www.wired.com/2013/04/finding-beauty-in-wrecked-and-rotting-airplanes/

======
cauterize
Far more enjoyable once you learn they are "from crash sites where there were
no fatalities and everyone was rescued"

------
xxxmadraxxx
Interesting project. It's just a shame that, after travelling all that
distance to find the wrecks, his photography is so bad.

~~~
jlarocco
Yeah, neat pictures, but not very impressive for a photographer.

------
magiccarpet
Even though the media made an explosive nonsense about missing planes, it's
still something I personally find quite attractive to read about.

